# February 2008 Central PA Make-N-Take



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Announcing the first Central Pennsylvania Make-N-Take of 2008. We're starting things off early this year and this is a not-to-be-missed Make-N-Take.

When: Saturday February 2, 12:00 PM.

What are we making? Something everyone needs in their haunt - LED Lights!

Here is what will be covered:
- different LED components available to the average haunter and the benefits and draw-back of each type of LED component
- simple way of making circuits using perf board that can be found cheaply and easily at any Radio Shack store
- how to properly use a soldering iron
- what is solder, flux, and flux-core solder
- how to properly maintain a soldering iron tip
- basic principles of DC
- basic electrical design theory

Everyone will walk away with *at least *one working LED light they can use in their haunt. You will have the option to make items as simple as a single LED micro spotlight to as complex as a 32 LED (or more) floodlight or any combinations in-between. I will also have available high-power LEDs (Luxeon LEDs) and commercial driver circuits for these LEDs. Availability and colors will be limited due to their cost so if anyone is interested in building lights with these LEDs, let me know as soon as possible so I can order the correct colors and quantities. For reference, 3 Luxeon I LEDs in cool white, driven at full current (350 mA) are approximately equivalent to a 45 watt incandescent lamp.

For those interested in more advanced circuit design, I can demonstrate building circuits using Eagle CAD, printing them, transposing them to copper-clad board, etching the board, drilling the board, and tinning the board. This entire process can take up to two hours so plan your time accordingly if interested in this demonstration.

Costs will be dependent upon what components you use and as always the cost will be EXACTLY what I paid for them. And, as always, I provide lunch.

Due to the need for special-order components for this Make-N-Take, it is requested that anyone planning on attending let me know as soon as possible so I can have enough components available.

Official announcement page on my web site coming soon.


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Just a reminder (and the inevitable bump) that I need to know by the end of the day, today (Sunday January 20th) if you are planning on attending so I can order the appropriate supplies.


----------

